# Frage zu setContentDescription



## marlem (27. Apr 2020)

Hallo,

diesem Youtube-Video 



 ist zu entnehmen, dass eine Android-App mit setContentDescription screenreadertauglich gemacht werden kann.
Die Dokumentation dazu https://developer.android.com/reference/android/view/View#attr_android:contentDescription macht mich nicht gerade euphorisch!

Frage:
Gibt es noch eine andere Webseite von Google in der Methoden etwas aussagekräftiger beschrieben werden?


----------



## marlem (28. Apr 2020)

Hallo,

ein Screenreader ist eine Vorlesesoftware die blinde und sehbehinderte Menschen benutzen.
Der Screenreader von Android heißt Talkback und befindet sich in Einstellungen -> Bedinungshilfen.

Ich möchte an dem Beispielprojekt "Basic Android Accessibility Codelab" welches ich hier https://github.com/googlecodelabs/android-accessibility heruntergeladen habe lernen,
wie Android-Apps screenreadertauglich entwickelt werden.

Im Youtube-Video wird behauptet, dass man einem Bedienelement mit setContentDescription einen Beschreibungstext hinterlegen muß, den der Screenreader vorliest.

Im Bespielprojekt haben die Bedienelemente keine ContentDescription.
Es gibt eine Datei Strings.xml . 

Folgende Zeile habe ich geändert:


```
<string name="fragment_live_region">Markus</string>
```

Der Screenreader Talkback hat "Markus" vorgelesen.
Das deutet darauf hin, dass ContentDescription gar nicht benötigt wird oder?


----------



## marlem (28. Apr 2020)

Ich habe es herausgefunden:

```
Button buttonLiveRegion = view.findViewById(R.id.live_region_button);
        buttonLiveRegion.setContentDescription("Dieser Schalter ist zum Anschauen der Live Region");
```

Talkback hat den Text vorgelesen!


----------

